# Good paddle float on sale



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got one of these from Anaconda - $15 normally $30 - good price. Arrived today and it looks like a quality bit of kit. One-way inflation valves, two chambers (only need one to work), plus clip and cords to attach to the paddle when you need it.

http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Wate ... ddle-Float

Had some experience with these while sea-kayaking years ago and they definitely make it easier to get back on the yak, especially if you are tired.

smith


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for that the old one was a bit too cumbersome to inflate/deflate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Thanks for that the old one was a bit too cumbersome to inflate/deflate.


Wasn't that your old blow up doll Paul? :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Scotlander (Dec 5, 2011)

That's why I take the wife kayaking saves carrying a paddle float 
Mal


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

smithcorp said:


> Just got one of these from Anaconda - $15 normally $30 - good price.


Thanks mate, will check out today at the local Anaconda.



ArWeTherYet said:


> Thanks for that the old one was a bit too cumbersome to inflate/deflate.


So thats whats happened to Precious, she went up to see you on the Bay AWTY.


----------

